
Twitter responds to Project Veritas allegation that it can share Trump's DMs - retox
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2018/01/11/twitter-responds-to-project-veritas-allegation-that-it-can-share-trumps-direct-messages.html?q=1
======
75dvtwin
the undercover videos, showing twitter's bias against conservatives (and as
some participant called 'red necks' is here:

[http://www.wnd.com/2018/01/okeefe-uncovers-twitters-
shadow-b...](http://www.wnd.com/2018/01/okeefe-uncovers-twitters-shadow-ban-
on-conservatives/)

